# Starter Set?



## Banjo (Oct 16, 2011)

My son (29) is getting into woodworking and has bought some nice power tools.

I was thinking on getting him a nice set of chisels for Christmas. And by set, I don't necessarily mean 8-10; maybe only a couple of really nice chisels. Something that was already reasonably sharp, that he could keep sharp, and would provide years of service.

I would appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Banjo said:


> My son (29) is getting into woodworking and has bought some nice power tools.
> 
> I was thinking on getting him a nice set of chisels for Christmas. And by set, I don't necessarily mean 8-10; maybe only a couple of really nice chisels. Something that was already reasonably sharp, that he could keep sharp, and would provide years of service.
> 
> I would appreciate any recommendations.


Here are some with a good range of prices, I like the Pfiel chisels but they aren't cheap.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Category/1002076/Bench-Chisels.aspx


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

It's easy to go off the deep end when it comes to buying chisels. I've got my current stash down to just under 200, most are vintage. I like sockets, some people prefer tangs. 

I assume we're talking about regular chisels for woodworking, not carving. So the initial need is your standard 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 and maybe 1" bench chisel with beveled sides. Later on he can add mortise chisels if he wants to do those by hands. And then he can move on to cranked neck gouges, corner chisels and all the other specialties that are out there. 

At one point I had over a dozen sets of the marples with the blue handles (I had a _small_ auction problem, they showed up in some box lots of tools I just _*had*_ to have.) The blue plastic handles are a turnoff for some people but I found the chisels to hold a good sharp edge, and the handles were actually comfortable and could take a good beating with a hammer. I slowly gave/traded/sold most of the sets but I've still got 2-3 floating around the workshop. 

Another option are the Crown classic bench chisels (Woodcraft). They come sharp and have nice wooden handles that are pretty and comfortable. I've had a set of the regular and the skews for a while now. They are nice to look at, feel good in the hand, but I don't think they hold an edge as long as the Marples. And they're a bit more expensive.


----------



## Dak (Mar 9, 2011)

Look at the woodriver chisels at woodcraft. I have a set and love them.


----------



## Banjo (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. There is a Woodcraft not too far from me; I'll head over and take a look.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

I also own a set of Wood River Bench Chisels and like them a lot. It has taken some work to get them ready to use, but after that I have been very pleased.


----------



## Banjo (Oct 16, 2011)

My fear is that if I give my son a set of dull chisels, they will rot at the bottom of his toolbox. 

After visiting Woodcraft, I think I'll buy a gift certificate to let him pick the set and then pay to have them professionally sharpen.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Buy him a video on sharpening or a honing guide or something instead of paying to have them sharpened. He's gonna have to learn at some point, and with a little practice it's not that hard.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

sawdustfactory said:


> Buy him a video on sharpening or a honing guide or something instead of paying to have them sharpened. He's gonna have to learn at some point, and with a little practice it's not that hard.


 
+1:yes: Plus there are lot's of sharpening videos
on you tube. :thumbsup:


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Or buy him a book or two. Leonard Lee ( Presudent of Lee Valley & Veritas has written the granddaddy of sharpening manuals. Popular Woodworking's book "Hand Tool Essentials" is full of articles on sharpening. The article by Christopher Schwarz on chisel sharpening is one of the best I have ever read.


----------



## Banjo (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, I went to Woodcraft with my son and he had NO, NO interest in the chisels. Oh well, the gift certificate will get him something he wants.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Chisels take learning to use and the results aren't quite as dramatic as using a power tool. If you can find a class that would allow a lot of hand tool use it might be worthwhile. I've taken a couple local classes (not at Woodcraft) and learned a ton about hand tool use and generally like using hand tools more than power tools - probably to the point where it annoys the teacher sometimes 

The Narex chisels at Lee Valley are well regarded and affordable. 

I know when I first started looking into woodworking I didn't think much about hand tools except as accessories. At this point I look for a way to do it by hand before I look for a power tool.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Well, I went to Woodcraft with my son and he had NO, NO interest in the chisels. Oh well, the gift certificate will get him something he wants.


That's a shame. If he sticks with the hobby then he'll realize someday how useful/necessary they are.


----------

